# Shelter for the homeless



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

there are a few poor homeless people on my layout (depression is everywhere).
So I decided to give them a shelter, just to spend the night.
A deteriorated boxcar is a donation from the Triple Peak Railroad to support the idea.
Some took all their belongings, packed them on the mule and moved to the new home.
Enjoy the pixs.

Bye
Stefan


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I like it, can never have to many structures with different themes 
Dennis


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice job. Just the right sort of structure found along the right-of-way. I am guessing that you used LED's for lighting.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I get a kick out of the shinny spoked, white wall tires on the old rusted out car....hmmmmm, someone is bound to steal those!!! LOL. Very nice addition to your railroad. It would also be nice if someone would please unload that poor burro....he is gonna get tired with all that stuff on his back. Good job!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great addition! Thanks for posting the pics. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

I like it. I like it a lot!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Great job!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice use of leftover Pola and Piko windows









Looks great.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How can that be a "Shelter for the homeless"? If the homeless move in are they not no longer "homeless"? 

Nice addition along the ROW.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

really nice


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 22 Aug 2012 12:26 PM 
I get a kick out of the shinny spoked, white wall tires on the old rusted out car....hmmmmm, 
Much like the poor here, if they did not spend money on those instead of food and other things....


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 22 Aug 2012 12:26 PM
"I get a kick out of the shiny spoked, white wall tires on the old rusted out car....hmmmmm, 
Much like the poor here, if they did not spend money on those instead of food and other things...." 
C'mon now. Shiny rims are a 'necessity'. You can always sleep in the car. 

I really like the MOW cabin a lot. Good work! It looks very cozy. I'd like to spend a weekend there myself. Maybe you could rent it out like a B&B.

I agree though, someone needs to unload that poor donkey. He looks like he's had a tough day.

S


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok,ok,

new house rules for the shelter:

Rule 1: Unloading and feeding of the donkeys before taking a nap

As you can see: it works!!









Bye
Stefan


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Laugh! Good one. He looks much relieved from his day of labor and I'm sure that kind hearted gentleman gave him a big bucket of oats. 

Wouldn't want the ASPCA to come take your donkey from you. Being "homeless" is bad enough but having them come take your pack mule to the shelter would be a truly tough blow indeed. 

Again, very nice model structure. Good work. 

Scott


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

You do nice work Stefan. Lots of character.


----------

